# how to debug your internet conecction from your house to site A



## wolffnx (Jan 23, 2021)

how to know if my comunication from my Isp is not been have intercepted (from my Isp) 

or modify/redirect  the traffic from my home to "x" host

all include,dns redirects,https mitm,etc


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 23, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> how to know if my communication from my Isp is not been have intercepted (from my Isp)


I don't think there is a way to tell. All it takes is a tee inline.
Maybe you could see the hop in a trace route of your traffic. I doubt it.
With a tee they don't have to decrypt in realtime. They can work on their copy at their own leisure by storing the stream.

To modify or redirect the packet flow would show up. Redirect is probably easier with state level BGP exploits.
BGP is old and crusty much like SS7. Much of the backbone is not very secure. From IP packets to cellular packets.
If they have the resources they will slurp it.
Everybody is watched all the time. Guilty or not.








						DC residents get visits from FBI as agents track cell phones that pinged near the Capitol
					

A DC woman said an FBI agent contacted her and said investigators were reaching out to the owner of every phone that touched a cell tower near the riot.




					www.wusa9.com
				











						US Seizes Previously Undetected Silk Road Bitcoins Worth Over $1 Billion – News Bitcoin News
					

The U.S. government has seized over $1 billion in bitcoin from previously undetected transactions associated with the Silk Road marketplace and is now seeking the forfeiture of the cryptocurrency.




					news.bitcoin.com


----------



## Speedy (Jan 23, 2021)

Yea, a couple of years ago a pedophile was caught, he sent a child picture over some chat service. The news item briefly mentioned all images are scanned automatically for unlawful content ... You could get a ticket for speeding you did last summer if they wanted to, based on your cell phone location data, some mobile service providers store it for years ...


----------



## jmos (Jan 23, 2021)

Some nice, but hard to interpret informations you'll get with the port net/mtr; Usage example:  "mtr -r -c 30 IP-Adress" (will collect infos for 30 seconds); Do that - if possible - in both directions.


----------



## wolffnx (Jan 24, 2021)

thanks guys, I know that is not easy , long time ago I see some posts relating to this..so I start diging


----------

